# Can I just vent about my job?



## ClassicGirl (Feb 18, 2006)

Gosh .. it is suck a hell hole!!

I work in a dept. store and we have a quota. They make it so impossible to reach if you don't meet it, after 6 months you get a 10% pay cut. Yeah, so, my review is in two weeks. I'm stressin'.

We had inventory a few weeks ago and they had me work 40 hours, even though I kept asking them to change the schedule .. and they said they would ... but at the end of the week, they said no. It's like ... geez .. I'm in college.

And they're just so unprofessional.

I feel like I'm torn between wanting to do a good job and doing what's right.

I'm the only one who does anything and it's always like they expect me to make up for everyone else.

Blah!


----------



## Liz (Feb 18, 2006)

that sucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

my friends used to work for macy's and it was like they were their B*****s or something.

retail does suck though because there never is a real set schedule sometimes. see if you can work something out at your review so that you have a better schedule/less hours.


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 18, 2006)

Retail just straight up sucked for me. Hang in there! :icon_wink


----------



## ClassicGirl (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm trying my best to just deal with it because you know .. it's still a job. The pay is pretty good right now. But it's just so frustrating. There's a lot of crooked stuff going on in the company.


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

You're working 40hrs and in college? - wow, you have my admiration. Sounds like a lot of stress, especially with the quota. Hope things get better soon for you hun. -x-


----------



## erica_1020 (Feb 19, 2006)

Good luck to you. Try not to get too stressed out and don't let work get in the way of school.


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 19, 2006)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sorry

Unfortunately that's what retail is.


----------



## ClassicGirl (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm not working 40 right now .. but i did a couple weeks ago. I thought i was going to lose my mind. :icon_roll I'm working 25-30 right now.

Today, my manager told me that she hired another girl to work the same hours as me ... at least i won't feel like I'm doing everything myself. But I have to train her .. and i hate that. Ack.

Oh well .. I have tomorrow off so I'm rather happy about that.


----------



## Pauline (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Becksabee, Sounds like you have a pretty demanding life with work and college etc. I think you should put your college first and work second. Hope it gets better for you and hopefully you will get some rest with new person you are training.


----------



## ClassicGirl (Mar 1, 2006)

So today is my 6 month anniversary of being at my job and so my review is this week. I'll either get a pay cut, get a raise or stay the same. I really hope I don't get a pay cut. You know they actually raised my quota because I was doubling it all last week. :icon_surp


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 1, 2006)

Best of luck dear!! Yr in my thoughts!! HUGS!


----------



## ClassicGirl (Mar 23, 2006)

bringing this thread out again ...

my review was supposed to be on feb 27th and i still don't know ...

my manager apparently has no idea if i'm getting a paycut which is i think is pretty messed up, but i wont get into that.

she pulled up my review from january and theyve raised my goal by 21 percent, and it could really go either way. i really don't want to get a 10 percent paycut.


----------



## claudia (Mar 31, 2006)

did you get your review yet?


----------



## ClassicGirl (Apr 1, 2006)

Nope ...

my manager told me i would know if i get my paycut because it would show up my paycheck in 30 days. It's just absolute crap.

So ... that'll be the check i get on friday, but i can view my stub on the work computer on wednesday and be able to know.


----------

